# Turkey load opinions?



## ken208 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm quite sure everyone has their own opinions on turkey loads. I'd be interested in hearing some of them.

I'm currently patterning a bunch of different loads. They're all good in their own ways.

I've actually bowhunted turkeys for the past few years. But this will be my first spring in MI, I moved here rather recently, so most of my hunting experience is in other states. Therefore, I'm gonna be hunting with my shotgun until I can really learn the lay of the land better.

I'm looking at a range out to 40 yards. To be honest with myself, I dont feel that my shooting ability would fairly allow me to exceed that range effectively.

Thus far, I like #5 shot, 1 3/4 oz shot, 3 inch magnums. However, I'm very much open to suggestions.

Opinions gentlemen?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

It depends a lot on your gun/choke combintation....what are you shooting? I have had good luck with Winchester Supreme High Velocity #5's out of my 3" Winchester 1300 with a Hastings super full turkey choke. If you have a decent choke 40 yards/+ should be no problem at all with a 3" shell.


----------



## ken208 (Dec 8, 2005)

yes, i've shot the same shell out of a similarly-choked gun. it seems great. i just have some time off from work right now and am looking for good excuses to get out to the shooting range.

what do you believe to be an effective range, maintaining a very high velocity and amount of energy, with that particualr shell?

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

i've found that #4's out of my 12, with high antimony lead, in the form of 1 1/4 - 1 5/8 have been the most effective at achieving 40 yards kill patterns. any larger size load has failed to produce better patterns.


----------



## ken208 (Dec 8, 2005)

yes, i've heard a lot of good things about #4s. i'm just kind of scared that my pattern will become too sparse when compared with 5 or even 6.

however, they seem like a good idea nonetheless. i'll give them a shot on paper and see for myself.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Your just trading pellet count for more pellet energy if you use No 4 lead instead of 5 or 6 lead. Of course if you use Hevi-shot [or similar products now available] you can still use 6s or 5s with much more individual pellet energy than similar lead loads [HS pellets being heavier]....which if shooting turkeys isnt going to hurt the wallet as much as if you were a waterfowl guy.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm shooting the cheapies. Federal 3" in #5. Less than 5 bucks a box on sale.  Out of all the ammo I tried, and I had a ammo box full of different loads, those shot best thru my 835 running a XXX Full Comp N Choke. Remington Nito Mags 3 " in #6 ran best thru my 870 shooting a CNC .660
They are a good deal at 17.00 a box for 25 shells too.

I use whatever shoots the best patteren consistantly.

I also keep in mind that I'm shooting birdshot here. Just because it'll punch holes thru paper at long ranges, doesn't mean that it'll kill a bird that far out.

I just like to shoot.  I'm also a Field Staff shooter for CNC and Charlie sends me many different chokes to test with different load suggestions.

Some people might think that just because I field test that I reccommened them just for that reason. Not so. In the beginning, I tried every choke imaginable and decided that CNC was the best choke available. I then called them to ask tech questions about different loads VS different chokes and applications. Basically getting a feel for the science behind a certain choke.
I also asked what were the specifics behind each reccomendation. The how's and whys.
These guys have been in the business of making high end chokes for over 20 years and I learned more from these folks than I ever could have my doing research on my own. On my first call, the owner of the company himself spend nearly an hour on the phone with me explaining and answering all my questions. Great people and extremely knowledgable.

As a side note, I happened to run into George Lynch, owner of Lynch Mob Goose Calls the other day and we got to talking about chokes. I told him about CNC. He called me a couple of weeks later...........lol 
Said in all the years he's been in the business, he's never seen a choke knock more birds stone dead than a CNC. His crew, along with the TV guys he happened to be guiding on that trip all made the switch to CNC. George coundn't say enough about how happy he and his clients were with their preformance.

I hope I don't sound like a commercial...lol  My job is to field test different products that, like myself, the average joe can afford and are the best product with the highest preformance and quality for the money.
I don't go in for fads or gadgets and get excited when I find something that actually works ...........and workds well.
Oh, and by the way. No, I'm not on their payroll. I do not recieve a dime for my field testing.


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

Remington turkey loads all the way


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

Hmmm... I use 75 grains ffg blackpowder, over powder card, 1/2 felt wad, 1 1/4 oz. #5 lead shot, and overpowder card, in cylinder bored 20 ga. flintlock . Good out to about 20-25 yards. Have been successful 3 of the last 4 years.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Federal 23/4" 4 shot never lets me down!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

federal premium

#4 lead


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

12ga 3" Hevi #5s out of my BGH with a Cabelas Hevi Shot Turkey Choke patterns well for me.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I've used Remington 3 inch Heavy Shot #5's the past 3 years. I shoot an 11-87 with a Remington Heavy Shot Choke. I've taken birds 5 to 45 yards out. Look's like I'm going to have to try new loads this year since Remington does not have heavy shot anymore? I see Heavy Shot is on their own, so I'll check them and whatever Remington's replacement is.

I've always shot Remington Shot guns and load. Used to use my 870 wingmaster with a 28 inch barrel 2 3/4 inch loads and drop birds dead in their tracks as well. Now my dad's using old Besty!


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

#5 shot in a 3" Kent Tungsten Matrix.


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

remington turkey loads:yikes:


----------

